# The Aspire Atlantis Mega & CF Maxx



## Rob Fisher (13/4/15)

Pauly Meatballs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/15)

Thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher
Love this guys slideshows. They are really awesome

As for the device, I will always have a soft spot for my Atlantis and CF Mod which introduced me into the world of sub ohm lung hitting - thanks to you Rob!

I will never forget the evening I fired it up for the first time. It was like dynamite. Action from the first press of the button - and such amazing clouds. Cloud chasing in a box! And the CF Mod is still an epic mod for this tank. Everything just works perfectly. Other than a bit of spitting, ive never had a problem with this setup.

Been using it less and less these days - but because of my soft spot for it, I take notice of this new product. Aspire makes quality stuff indeed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HealthCabin (14/4/15)

I have used them last week. Excellent, love them, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

